# Morrow Challenger bindings



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

stay away from morrow. your not gonna get a good binding that cheap. buck up a little more cash and get a semi-decent pair. also watch sites liek brociety.com and youll get some good deals on bindings


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

If you want bindings that will last longer than a month, fork up a little more cash. Union Cadets are solid and cheap if you can find them locally. Saw some for $60 not too long ago.


----------



## sgauto08 (Jan 22, 2009)

yea what they said Morrow=shit


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I figured it was too cheap to be a good binding. I also noticed a lot of cheap Morrow boots out there and figured they were junk. 

I'll pass along your strong opinion and try to get him to pony up. Any low-priced, half-decent options around $60?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Have your buddy dish out $20 more and get these:

Union Cadet Snowboard Bindings 2009 : Snowboard Bindings | evo


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Ride EX for 75
Ride Snowboard Bindings Ride EX Snowboard Bindings


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe we should look at used. I assume this is a good time of the year to find someone upgrading. 

What do you look for when looking at a used binding?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Veccster said:


> Maybe we should look at used. I assume this is a good time of the year to find someone upgrading.
> 
> What do you look for when looking at a used binding?


you are in an unrealistic price range, seriously unrealistic....40? try and throw in a blowjob too that may help.

alot of people wont sell there used stuff till the start of next season, supply and demand...


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I was looking at Morrow Invasions on clearance for $30 shipped. It was an ebay auction and they were being liquidated. I realize they are cheap but this is for a beginner who will probably board 3x a year at Seven Springs - a small western PA resort. 

The Morrow Challengers mentioned above are under $50.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

And it must be my local market but around here, we can blow jobs for much less than $40.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Veccster said:


> And it must be my local market but around here, we can blow jobs for much less than $40.


our ladies must have better training:laugh:


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I passed along the 2 links posted above. *Any other recommendations for <$75?*

I'm working my way up here. I'm just not too familiar with price ranges and brands. I spent $150 on Liquid bindings. They were still cheap but a decent quality at the time (6 years ago). I'll probably replace next year. I ride far more than my friend.


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Veccster said:


> I passed along the 2 links posted above. *Any other recommendations for <$75?*
> 
> I'm working my way up here. I'm just not too familiar with price ranges and brands. I spent $150 on Liquid bindings. They were still cheap but a decent quality at the time (6 years ago). I'll probably replace next year. I ride far more than my friend.


Burton Snowboard Bindings Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings

Burton Freestyle On Sale: $54.98 

Burton Snowboard Bindings Burton Custom Snowboard Bindings

Burton Custom
On Sale: $74.98


----------



## visibleinks (Mar 14, 2009)

Also - inserting a mild thread hijack. I'm running Morrow boots (Ride). I didn't want to spend much for my first boots but now I'm concerned as I see over and over folks saying boots is the most important aspect of a setup.

The problem is that they fit me GREAT. They are super comfy although I'm guessing they are a bit soft compared to quality boots. How crazy is it to keep going with a decent board (Arbor Roundhouse) decent bindings (Burton Mission) but crappy boots?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

visibleinks said:


> Also - inserting a mild thread hijack. I'm running Morrow boots (Ride). I didn't want to spend much for my first boots but now I'm concerned as I see over and over folks saying boots is the most important aspect of a setup.
> 
> The problem is that they fit me GREAT. They are super comfy although I'm guessing they are a bit soft compared to quality boots. How crazy is it to keep going with a decent board (Arbor Roundhouse) decent bindings (Burton Mission) but crappy boots?


Crappy boots mean they'll fall apart and not fit right...per individual wearer. If they fit you great and are comfortable then you're in a better position than someone who bought $200 boots that are ill fitting and uncomfortable. I see no problem here.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

don't get morrow or lamar... pure crap really. get some union cadets or sumthin if u are looking into cheap


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

DC5R said:


> Have your buddy dish out $20 more and get these:
> 
> Union Cadet Snowboard Bindings 2009 : Snowboard Bindings | evo





visibleinks said:


> Burton Snowboard Bindings Burton Freestyle Snowboard Bindings
> 
> Burton Freestyle On Sale: $54.98
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. He is going to buck up and spend a bit more. That is a great site too - sierrasnowboard.com. He is looking at both the Union Cadet and the Burton Freestyle. Both have free shipping and seem to be decent for a beginner. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Cadets are generations ahead of the freestyles.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

They are both in the price range but he is newb and hears BURTON and thinks they are good. 

I don't know Union but I assume its like showing up to an off roading competition in a Hummer. It can do the job and has nice commercials but it is not the best option for what you are spending.

Are they really that much better?


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Way off on your assumption. Union is a favorite company of many riders on this forum. They come out with solid products better than what Burton can dish out for the same price every year. Anything in Burton's lower price range isn't much better than just duct taping your boots to your board. Yes, they are that much better.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Veccster said:


> They are both in the price range but he is newb and hears BURTON and thinks they are good.
> 
> I don't know Union but I assume its like showing up to an off roading competition in a Hummer. It can do the job and has nice commercials but it is not the best option for what you are spending.
> 
> Are they really that much better?


no they are really that much better...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

With Burton, their entry level gear is just garbage. Essentially, you're paying for the name. I haven't ridden any of the Union line yet, but, based on reviews by people on this forum, they are solid binders and much better than the Freestyles.

Not to really derail this topic, but if your buddy is only going to be snowboarding 3x a season, maybe he should buy the Morrow binders :dunno:. Anyone want to comment (quickly throws on flame resistant clothing ).


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Not to really derail this topic, but if your buddy is only going to be snowboarding 3x a season, maybe he should buy the Morrow binders :dunno:. Anyone want to comment (quickly throws on flame resistant clothing ).


i agree lol, better yet try duck tape on a wood plank...why would you only go boarding three times a year though? that hurts me deep.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

definantly go with the cadets over the freestyles. freestyles are garbage. i had a pair last year and they didnt last half a year. they were really uncomfortable and when my toe strap broke i was done with them. i picked up a pair of union forces and will never go back to burton(for price anyways) for bindings.
its also nice to see another 7Springs rider on the site.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

DiamondCarver said:


> Way off on your assumption. Union is a favorite company of many riders on this forum. They come out with solid products better than what Burton can dish out for the same price every year. Anything in Burton's lower price range isn't much better than just duct taping your boots to your board. Yes, they are that much better.


That is what my assumption was. Hummers are junk but only those familiar with off-roading recognize it. It is a name that everyone knows and thinks is good because of the advertising...much like Burton. 



DC5R said:


> Not to really derail this topic, but if your buddy is only going to be snowboarding 3x a season, maybe he should buy the Morrow binders :dunno:. Anyone want to comment (quickly throws on flame resistant clothing ).


He is looking to buy bindings that will last probably 8 years. We hope to ride more but living in Western PA limits the possibilities. I would prefer he get a better binding so he is not dealing with broken straps and such.



jmacphee9 said:


> i agree lol, better yet try duck tape on a wood plank...why would you only go boarding three times a year though? that hurts me deep.


Live in Western PA and you will know why. Seven Springs is a decent resort but is usually PACKED and does not have a large variety of slopes. They are really ramping up their parks but, again, they get soooo packed. 
I ride about 10x a year and am burnt out on it by the end of the year. Spend 15 minutes on a slow lift and you are back at the bottom 20 seconds later. Great!



crazyface said:


> its also nice to see another 7Springs rider on the site.


Not spending my money at Hidden Valley...that's for sure!



I will push him toward the Cadets - seeing as how strong your opinions are regarding Burton.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i agree lol, better yet try duck tape on a wood plank...why would you only go boarding three times a year though? that hurts me deep.


I've been boarding for about 8 years, and this year is the most times i've ever gone. 4 times (5 times after this friday). My parents just really aren't into spending a BUNCH of money on a sport that only i really love.

It hurts me deep when newbs on this forum are like: "I got a season pass in september, and after my 30th time riding i realized i needed new gear. I got burton freestyle bindings, burton freestyle boots, and the burton fish snowboard cuz it looks cool. Any input?"

Thats more times than i've been up in my life!


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure if you're digging at me :dunno:

Regardless...some of us have other hobbies we spend our hard-earned money on. I have ridden for 15 years and go 5-10x a year. At $40 a pop, that is all I care to spend.

I'm not jealous of anyone who rides more or has better gear.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there an advantage to having a soft high back?

here is a video review of the Cadets:
YouTube - 2009 Union Cadet Binding Review


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The softer highback will mean its just a little more foregiving on the heel side.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

For carving only, does it provide enough support?

I've only ridden with a stiff back...some flex may be nice but I am more freestyle. Is it still good for someone just carving down the slope?


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Just to conclude the thread...

I convinced my friend to purchase the Union Cadets. Being frugal, he opted to get a brand new pair of 2007 Cadets off eBay for $34 shipped. I commend him for stepping up and getting the better brand and for finding a damn good price on them. 

Thanks again for the help everyone.


I'd donate to the original suggestion for the Cadet's but I appear to be quite in the hole! Can I get a bailout?


----------

